# Another Seattle Sailor, San Juan 7.7 owner



## brerrabbit (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Im a new sailor, green as grass. I've defected from the power boat world and recently bought my first sailboat, an 81 San Juan 7.7 stinkpot. 

Our first full day sailing together was in bringing her up to Seattle from where I bought her, south of the Tacoma Narrows - against tide. Made for a pretty instructive and adventurous first trip.  

Should anyone know where I can find documentation on the model (esp wiring and plumbing,) I would greatly appreciate the help!

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

br


----------

